# Porteur rack



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157623375825896/

No more messenger bag on the back. Maybe I can get a paper route again too.


----------



## rayhead00 (Mar 3, 2009)

Nice! Did you design the rack around a specific bag? The peg on the right side...to mount a light?


----------



## Slim Again Soon (Oct 25, 2005)

Handsome!

I like the looks of porteur racks, and they would seem to be (now, I've not used one, yet) very practical.

I like those braze-on attachments to the tops of the fork. That rack isn't going anywhere!

Good job.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

custom fork? or a stock fork w/ threaded crown?


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

FatTireFred said:


> custom fork? or a stock fork w/ threaded crown?


Stock Kogswell 650b fork, though I'm not sure if it was a prototype--it has a nicer bend vs. the doglegs on more recent forks.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

rayhead00 said:


> Nice! Did you design the rack around a specific bag? The peg on the right side...to mount a light?


I didn't design it, but I wanted something that could carry a messenger bag secured with a cargo net. Yup, that's a light mount.


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

Who designed the rack?


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

commutenow said:


> Who designed the rack?


Alistair Spence. Local guy that's quite handy with the torch.


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

Killer. I'll take the New York Times Sunday subscription for 12 weeks, please. 

Jan did Greg's 200K chili feed with a rack like that last year. It didn't slow him down a bit.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

JP said:


> Killer. I'll take the New York Times Sunday subscription for 12 weeks, please.
> 
> Jan did Greg's 200K chili feed with a rack like that last year. It didn't slow him down a bit.


I'll have you know that I was the Seattle P-I Carrier of the Year in my salad days.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2010)

Salad.

Now I'm hungry.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2010)

Oh yeah,

Nice rack!


Hah!


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2010)

rcnute said:


> Alistair Spence. Local guy that's quite handy with the torch.


I would like to get something similar but smaller, and I have some mounting issues to work around.

Could you provide contact info for the esteemed Mr. Spence??


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Windermere said:


> I would like to get something similar but smaller, and I have some mounting issues to work around.


nice, RC! Love the crown mounts.

here's a smaller one on my Surly from Leah in WI. Stainless & Ipe wood



















// note the "LA" nod


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

Hollywood said:


> from Leah in WI. Stainless & Ipe wood


Ooooh! I liked Rcn`s, but that wood and stainless combo is tough to beat- interresting design details, too.

Yes, it`s a good idea to think about size before mounting a porteur rack. I had one on my previous commuter and liked it for the most part, but one point in my commute involves passing through a narrow gate where I have to do sort of a rolling trackstand and wiggle wobble my bars through- the corners of my rack hit the gate posts frequently. Probably not a problem for most people, but worth keeping in mind.


----------



## intheways (Apr 3, 2006)

Sweet racks ! 

I've been thinking of getting a similar setup with a smaller rando-style rack.


----------

